# Umfrage: Spieglein, Spieglein... Welches Item ist das schönste?



## Elenenedh (16. November 2009)

*Hier das amtliche Endergebnis zur WoW-Item-Wahl*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--



Fünf Jahre World of Warcraft, das bedeutet, dass es Tausende von attraktiven aber auch optisch weniger ansprechenden Items in Azeroth gibt. Zu denen zählen zum Beispiel die Schimmernden Getas aus dem Pechschwingenhort – nicht nur, dass sie von sämtlichen Priestern im Schlachtzug wegen ihrer Attribute verschmäht wurden. Auch der Look ist sehr eigenwillig und erinnert an den Strandurlaub am Ballermann. Anders hingegen der Kriegbärenharnisch, in den sich vor allem Druiden hüllten. Zeigte der zu Zeiten von Classic WoW noch allerhand nackte Tatsachen, zeigten die Designer inzwischen Erbarmen und pimpten das Lederkorsett mit allerhand Bärenzähnen. Waren die Werte von Atiesh damals noch legendär, so war das Aussehen eher abtörnend – zumindest kann der Stab auch mit einem beliebigen Stufe-13-Item verwechselt werden. Richtig legendär ist hingegen der Look der Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth, um die sich Schurken und Krieger im Tier-6-Content regelrecht prügelten. Und um Zhar'doom schlugen sich alle zaubernden Schadenswirker - der Kopf des Stabs ist auch wirklich episch! 

*Doch welche Items gefallen Euch am besten? Ihr habt bereits eine umfangreiche Vorauswahl getroffen, hier seht Ihr die 13 Gegenstände beziehungsweise Sets mit den meisten Stimmen - welchem gebt Ihr Eure?* Wer sich die 13 Objekte der Begierde noch einmal anschauen will, findet hier die Bildergalerie zum beliebtesten WoW-Item.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. November 2009)

Der Link zur Galerie funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Spellman (16. November 2009)

Link funzt nich

...dämn... paar sek zu spät ^^

Was die Items betrifft, ganz klar Thori'dal !! ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

ganz klar das Pala T2. Einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Idekoon (16. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz klar das Pala T2. Einfach göttlich
> 
> ...



Seh ich ganz genauso!
Vanilla 4tw!


----------



## boonfish (16. November 2009)

Hexer T5, mein Lieblingsset.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamourgirl (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin T2


----------



## Elenenedh (16. November 2009)

Die Galerie in der News sollte jetzt funktionieren, hier noch mal der Direktlink: WoW-Items.


----------



## koolt (16. November 2009)

Schami T6^^
Wobei Pala T2 auch nice ist.


----------



## Nekrit (16. November 2009)

gibt nichts besseres als ashkandi großschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sieht einfach noch viel besser aus als der ganze andere schnickschnak den es in wow schon gibt.


----------



## Rexxus (16. November 2009)

Das Ding heißt doch Jin'rohk, die große Apokalypse oder?????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baan1 (16. November 2009)

wie kan man nur den schönsten bogen des games vergessen =((

rhok delar is eindeutig schöner als thoridal außerdem sind die effekte nen echter hingucker


----------



## Metorit (16. November 2009)

T6 Warri Eq is imemr noch das beste im Kombi mit Bollwerk von Azzinoth


----------



## Lichfritzer (16. November 2009)

Ich finde Thoridal super, aber die Kriegsgleven auch nicht schlecht sind, wobei wen es Frostgram als Item _gäbe_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre Frostgram mein Favorit.


----------



## UnforgivenDevil (16. November 2009)

Schurken t5 geilstes set ever nur leider nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Elenenedh (16. November 2009)

Rexxus schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt doch Jin'rohk, die große Apokalypse oder?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, ich bin durcheinander gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Zwerg (16. November 2009)

Ich finde das T6 vom Pala schöner als das T2.


----------



## Garziil (16. November 2009)

Ashkandi und Thoridal sind meine Favoriten


----------



## elitetrashmob (16. November 2009)

es fehlt ganz eindeutig die schicke stoppuhr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (16. November 2009)

warlock tier 5 <3


----------



## Simi1994 (16. November 2009)

THUNDERFURY! Das geilste Schwert überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyBee (16. November 2009)

Schicksalswende. Das schönste Casterschwert


----------



## Hell's Lord (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---  Warglaives of Azzinoth ---  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> Gibt einfach nichts schöneres.

An zweiter Stelle wäre da noch das Warrior T6, das ist auch extrem schön, vorallem in Verbindung mit dem Bollwerk von Azzinoth.

Hell's Lord


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2009)

Leider keins von denen.

Wenn schon das hier > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (16. November 2009)

Ich find jetzt eigentlich auch keines von den genannten Items besonders atemberaubend.


----------



## Terella (16. November 2009)

Ich finde, der Goldene Bogen von Quel'Thalas (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34196) sieht besser aus als Thori'dal.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (16. November 2009)

schwankte zwischen warri t6, donnerzorn und bollwerk von azzinoth
hab mich fürs bollwerk entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (16. November 2009)

Ich würd ja gern für mein Schönstes voten aber dazu müsste es erst einmal dabei sein.Ich rede vom Priester T3 Set.


----------



## Malzbier09 (16. November 2009)

Da immernoch der zweite Swp Bogen fehlt (Goldener Bogen von Quel'Thalas ) muss ich mich leider Umfrage enthalten.
:/


----------



## Kingseb (16. November 2009)

So ein geiles Rüstungsset wie das Warri T6 kriegt man selten hin...


----------



## Annos (16. November 2009)

Thunderfury war mit lvl 60 das beste und das schönste.
Gnom Krieger mit t2 und Thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einhandwaffe, sieht aber wie Zweihandwaffe aus.


----------



## Joschase (16. November 2009)

Krieger t6+Bollwerk, sau nice, am besten am Tauren^^
Was noch geiler wär wär 2x Thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider gehts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (16. November 2009)

ich hab für die kriegsgleven gestimmt finde aber eig Schurken T6 am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (16. November 2009)

Thori'dal Thori'dal Thori'dal !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## immortal15 (16. November 2009)

warglaives


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (16. November 2009)

Da fehlen aber einige tolle Sachen weil Priester T Set wo er Engehaft erscheint ist auch ein verdammt tolles Set. Und was ist mit der Waffe von Ragnaros? 

 Oder das PvP Set des Hexers, wo sich Flügeln bei den Helm ausbreiteten fand ich fast besser sogar als das T6 Set des Hexers.


----------



## Manikus (16. November 2009)

Hier Fehlt Der Ashbringer bitte hinzufügen das ist für mich das non plus ultra


----------



## Sundarkness (16. November 2009)

was solln an dem bollwerk so schön sein?
Also genial is der goldene bogen von kelthalas und thunderfury obwohl ich jinrohk und zinrohk auch cool finde wegen 
dem gebogenen aussehen =)

MfG


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

Segnung


----------



## Knifecat (16. November 2009)

Ashkandi is zu edel... vorallem das passt 1a zum Pala T2 set, was eigentl. von den aufgelisteten auf platz 2 wäre.
aber wenn ihr das Pala T6 und das Pala Dungeonset 2 Drinne hättet, wär das T6 an erster, ashkandi auf 2ter und Dungeonset 2 auf 3ter stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mypopp (16. November 2009)

Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth 100% :-)


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

also das schönste Rüstungteil ist ja der Schurkenhem vom T5. Und die schönste Waffe Ashbringer

P.S.: Leuts schaut euch die Sachen in der buffed wow-Datenbank 3D an. lohnt sich.
und die Rüstungen hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/


----------



## Duraz (17. November 2009)

Ganz klar Segnung weil es einfach der thematisch coolste priesterstab ist und ich ihn selber besitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aus Vanilla noch, nicht spaeter geholt)


----------



## Tauruster (17. November 2009)

also für mich immer noch ein traum und irgendwann bekomme ich es Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne^^


----------



## René93 (17. November 2009)

Die Auswahl war richtig schwer ich musste zwischem dem Paladin T2 und den Kriegsgleven entscheiden.
Letztendlich habe ich mich aber für das T2 entschieden, da es meiner Meinung nach das Bestaussehnste Tier Set ist, was es gibt.
Die Kriegsgleven sehen zwar auch cool aus aber jeder dritte findet, dass sie die Klingen am besten aussehen. Das stimmt nicht so ganz, denn wenn man sich das anguckt was unter dem grünen Feuer ist, sind sie nicht mehr so toll. (In WC3 hatten die außerdem Pandas drauf :-))


----------



## gunny (17. November 2009)

gsnz klar *Segnung/Bannfluch * stylestab nummero uno wenn um priester items geht


----------



## jay390 (17. November 2009)

Finde die Kriegsgleven echt super. Aber auch das Bollwerk von Azzinoth und das Krieger T6 sind geil. Am coolsten alle 3 Sachen gemeinsam ^^


----------



## Phobius (17. November 2009)

Da ein paar meiner favorisierten Items leider nicht aufgeführt sind bekommt das Paladin T2 (Auch in meiner Favoriten Liste) meine Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (17. November 2009)

Für mich ganz klar 

Zin'rokh, Destroyer of Worlds

Was habe ich mich damals gefreut, als ich das bekommen habe.


----------



## Scharamo (17. November 2009)

Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth, alleine dafür Schurken gelevelt (Und dabei bemerkt wieviel spass die Klasse macht)^^ Und jetzt werde ich da jede Wioche rein rennen bis ich die dinger hab!

Das Schamanen T6 war auch extrem nice!


----------



## MadMat (17. November 2009)

Priesterset Nr 6 ganz klar.   Wenn schon andere Klassensets dabei sind.

Grüße


----------



## Elenenedh (17. November 2009)

Wie im Anlauf-Text steht, habe ich die Mehrfachangaben aus den Einsendungen über das Wochenende zum Voting freigegeben - es gab rund 100 Items beziehungsweise Sets, die es sehr schwer gemacht hätten, einen klaren Favoriten zu wählen. Aus dem Grund stehen, wie schon erwähnt, auch nur die beliebtesten Items zu Wahl. Ich persönlich find's auch schade, dass es das Priester-T6 nicht reingeschafft hat - aber mei, that's life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (17. November 2009)

Als leidensschaftlicher Tankpala musste ich natürlich das Bollwerk wählen.
Gibt kein Schild, das mehr Style hat. Und wie gern hätte ich es bekommen.

Aber mal allgemein betrachtet ... Blizzard sollte diese ganze Umfrage mal zu
sehen bekommen. Hier kein einziges WotLK Item drin und in der News waren
auch recht wenig neue Items dabei.  Designer tut was!


----------



## Dark2Devil (17. November 2009)

Leider ist Blutschrei  nicht drin weil das ist einfach die Geilste axt Ever oder Klinge des Unglücks oder Dirkees Wundergerät weil die haben style und sind cool ^^


----------



## Buffed&Confused (17. November 2009)

Meine Stimme geht an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (17. November 2009)

nichts von all dem....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hat den besten Style


----------



## Nexarius (17. November 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, da fehlten aber schon einige richtig grandiose Items(Sets).

Das Krieger T6 ist naja - eher gewöhnlich...

Priester T5 & T6 sind / waren die absoluten Hingucker meiner Meinung nach - es gab kein T5 / T6 Set welches besser aussahe als das der Priester - die waren einfach exzellent. Was man jetzt mit T9 geboten bekommt ist gequirrlter Mist, sieht alles gleich aus - und zwar gleich hässlich... das Priester T8 find ich auch sehr schön, da fand ich aber das Hexer T8 noch besser ausgearbeitet.

Und an Waffen - was ist mit Waffen wie Stab der Dominanz, Apolyon der Seelenspalter etc.?

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hailtome (17. November 2009)

klarer favourit meiner seits Thoridal,Furor der Sterne 
wobei ich Amageddon ja eig.lich noch besser finde is nur leider nich dabei-.-
schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (17. November 2009)

Zinrokh....
ganz klar mein Favourit =]


----------



## Vishan (17. November 2009)

schönstes set in WoW ist das Schurken t2 set ich find es einfach nur stylisch :!


----------



## Kuhmuh (17. November 2009)

Ashkandi is für mich das schönste Item, nicht so arg übertrieben wie Thunderfury und die Kriegsgleven. Kurz darauf folgt natürlich das T2 vom Pala, eines der schönsten wenn nicht das schönste Rüstungsset das es gibt. Strahlt einfach noch Licht und Macht aus.


----------



## Sa0SIn (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlt ganz klar..erinnert an bc zeiten mit meinem shadow <3


----------



## Soraso (17. November 2009)

Tja was soll ich nur wählen mmmh - Klar die Rüstung des Richturteils ! Gerade bei dem derzeitigen Holzfäller -look.


----------



## smodo (17. November 2009)

Musste einfach für Segnung stimmen, nostalgie pur, hab damals sogar einen GM gefragt ob er mir den Stab wegnehmen könne und mir die 2 Teile nochmal zustecken kann damit ich den Quest nochmals machen darf.
Aber leider ging das nicht, aber er verstand mich, das war ein GM dem tat ich anscheinend so leid das er keine makros benutze, ausser zur begrüssung halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris cross (17. November 2009)

Schurke T4 war auch stylisch!!


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. November 2009)

Hexer t5!! Und bitte tauscht das Bild in der Galerie aus.... gayelves sind einfach mal häßlich.... UD, HU oder selbst Gnome sehen 100mal besser aus.

zu behaupten, dass etwas anderes besser sen könnte als WARLOCK T5 ist wahre Blasphemie.


----------



## Demonrazor (17. November 2009)

Unerreicht bis jetzt, im Style & Beschaffung (Q-reihe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (17. November 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Hexer T5, mein Lieblingsset.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da fehlt nur noch tempest of chaos und cronicle of dark secrets!

sonst perfekt :>


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. November 2009)

Mein Favorit sind auf jedenfall die Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth
Die sehen echt Hammer aus, und meinem Krieger fehlt nurnoch die Offhand :3


----------



## daymion99 (17. November 2009)

ich finde hexer t5 am coolsten, dicht gefolgt von der teufelsherzrüstung des hexers(die mit den schicken hörnern)
kriegsgleven sind aber auch ganz cool.

eins wurde galub ich noch nicht genannt: ich finde den großstab des nexus von malygos echt schick.


----------



## Nachtelf_IV (17. November 2009)

Segnung ftw!


----------



## Robsii93 (17. November 2009)

Als priester sag ich dann mal segnung=)


----------



## Killerhexer (17. November 2009)

die items die genannt sind, sind nicht gerade berauschend das beste ist meiner meinung nach das shamy t6 blau mit blitzen einfach hammer allgemein die schami sets sind der reine wahnsinn


----------



## Captain_Chaos (17. November 2009)

baan schrieb:


> wie kan man nur den schönsten bogen des games vergessen =((
> 
> rhok delar is eindeutig schöner als thoridal außerdem sind die effekte nen echter hingucker




Da muss ich dir rechtgeben.


----------



## Eisblôck (17. November 2009)

Also ich finde [Goldener Bogen von Quel'Danas] ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34196 ) (und bin nebenbei auch noch stolzer besitzer =D )viel schöner als Thori'dal


----------



## Samsonoha (17. November 2009)

Als keines der angeführten Teilchen da bekommt meine Stimme. Meine wahl fällt auf das klassische Quel'Serra und die Classic-Pvp-Waffen der obersten Ränge der jeweiligen Fraktion. Ganz besonders imposant war der Stab des Grossmarshalls.


----------



## Herakle (17. November 2009)

Mir fehlt die Antwort "Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den Aufgelisteten... Die Pala T2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. November 2009)

Die Gleven sind da für mich ganz klar die Favouriten. Sind halt mal Schwerter, die nicht nach Schema A gestylt sind, dazu der historische Hintergrund: Fein fein!


----------



## Benshee (17. November 2009)

krieger t6 is das geilste set was blizz je gebaut hat da kommt bis jetzt noch nichts ran


----------



## wespentanzer1 (17. November 2009)

hexer t6 natürlich!! flüügel ftw^^


----------



## IronLord (17. November 2009)

Paladin T2, liegt noch komplett auf der Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (17. November 2009)

MMhhh also ich finde diese eine sense , welche die hexenmeister im lvl bereich 50-60 als questbelohnung kriegen total schön.Die fein augearbeitete variante is dan halt die eine Sense welche man vom Eventboss vom Sonnenwend fest erbeuten kann , die find ich richtig schön.Von den Items die zur auswahl standen hab ich mich für das warri t-6 set entschieden.Den ich kenne kein Set welches besser zur klasse past als dieses.


----------



## Shadowdragen (17. November 2009)

T6 vom warri dazu Bollwerk und Thunderfury noch fragen^^


----------



## Rodathy (18. November 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wie der Bogen so weit oben steht....
Naja gut, der ist ja auch Lila.
Aber TF+Warri t6+Bulwark sieht einfach genial aus. Egal an welcher Rasse, mit ausnahmen von Blutelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazoom (18. November 2009)

Priester T6 > all !


----------



## Jerkia (18. November 2009)

Rodathy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie der Bogen so weit oben steht....
> Naja gut, der ist ja auch Lila.
> Aber TF+Warri t6+Bulwark sieht einfach genial aus. Egal an welcher Rasse, mit ausnahmen von Blutelfen.
> 
> ...




was meinste mit Lila?


----------



## Shadowcreeper (18. November 2009)

Das Bollwerk von Azzinoth ist einfach immer noch das schönste Schild überhaupt, ein Turmschild, so groß wie der eigene Charakter
mit Stacheln um den Gegner an die Wand zu drücken, das ist (realistisch gesehen) einfach genial.


----------



## Esbai (18. November 2009)

da fehlen ganz klar items würde ich mal so behaupten. was is mim ashbringer? oder dem hammer vom ragnaros? das waren waffe.... die brotmesser naja. aber ich muss auch sagen das das bollwerk einfach bombe ausschaut. habe es selbst noch auf der bank. sieht beim gnom sehr cool aus *g*

mfg
Esbai/Veras Die silbernde hand!


----------



## Pavnik (18. November 2009)

Wo ist das Priester t2 hin? Das ist das geilste set, knapp vor dem Priester t6.


----------



## JTR (18. November 2009)

Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne

einfach schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenixs (18. November 2009)

Die Kriegsgleven sind immernoch die coolsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (18. November 2009)

Eigentlich...

1. Pala T8,0 (nicht 8,5, es muß weiß sein!... Und natürlich ohne Helm! Wenn ich halt nur endlich mal zu Yogg kommen würde für die Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. Priest T3 (in Originalfarbe immer noch am schönsten aber da es die nicht mehr gibt... noch 2 Level, dann gehts nach Naxx für die Recolors aka. T7,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. Pala T4 (schlicht aber edel)

und ab 4. kommen dann recht viele in Frage, darumter auch Donnerzorn darum hab ich das gewählt. Blizz erlaubt sich zwar immer wieder designtechnische Ausrutscher, wie z.B. aktuell die Casterkolben aus PdK Alli (Zwei Zahnräder sorgen dafür daß ich besser heile? Ja nee is klar...), aber wenn ichs mir so überlegen, es gibt schon auch etliche Items die wirklich richtig gut aussehen und das auch nicht nur im Classic Bereich.

Eine Möglichkeit 2 Items zu vereinen (eins gibt die Zahlen, das andere bestimmt das Aussehen) wäre halt wirklich noch perfekt. Aber ich bin schon gespannt was das mit diesem "Reforging" wird was sie angekündigt haben. Damit kann man dann wies aussieht imemrhin ein bissl was anpassen. So gut wie nie Stärke auf Stangenwaffen... Für mich ja ein gaaaanz wichtiges Thema wenns um den Kompromiss Style vs. Stats geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (18. November 2009)

Pala T2!!! hab sogar Helm, Hose und Gürtel.. den Rest hab ich leider nie bekommen... *heul*^^


----------



## Yukaa (18. November 2009)

Thunderfury > ALL!


----------

